# Risteriet



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys.

As you may or may not have read, I have recently enjoyed a long weekend in Copenhagen for the WBC, and as such, managed to visit a few coffee bars, so here are some reviews.

Risteriet.

This is a roastery, with a small coffee bar attached (risteriet being danish for roastery). As you walk in, its a very small place, with maybe seats for 10 inside, plus a few against the wall outside. They are using a La Marzocco FB80 in black, twinned with a Mahlkonig K30. Also towards the back of the shop they have a wide range of equipment, from milk jugs, to Vibiemme Domobars and grinders, plus a table of roasted coffee.

Their menu is how you might expect any menu, in any speciality coffee shop in the UK, prices range from £2 to £3, roughly the same as UK prices, which means very cheap for DK.

Whilst in Denmark, we had two coffees on two seperate days here. To be honest the first was dissappointing, tasted like a fast pour, and as we came to realise, they like long pours in DK, so a lot of undesirables in the coffee.

The second time we came, it was much improved, the cappa I had was great, lovely milk, no latte art, and you could taste whilst the espresso base was still longer than you expect in the UK, it wasn't a bad shot.

All in all the shop was nice, nice environment, beautiful barista, and great for availability of coffee equipment and beans also.

Chris Rating 7/10


----------

